# In need of paint correction round about fife



## Hotgogs (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello people i'am new to dw and this is my 1st post. 
I recently bought myself a focus st in panther black, the thing is the last owner didn't really take care of the paintwork. I don't know if I should get it painted or if someone can work their magic on it and fix without major painting. Both doors have scratches and there is a supermarket scuff on the rear quarter and bumper. No dents to speak of just in need of paint correction. Does anyone have any ideas of where I should go around my area?
Thanks


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Have a look at the list of local DW supporters.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=59867


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Hotgogs said:


> Hello people i'am new to dw and this is my 1st post.
> I recently bought myself a focus st in panther black, the thing is the last owner didn't really take care of the paintwork. I don't know if I should get it painted or if someone can work their magic on it and fix without major painting. Both doors have scratches and there is a supermarket scuff on the rear quarter and bumper. No dents to speak of just in need of paint correction. Does anyone have any ideas of where I should go around my area?
> Thanks


Hi hotgogs, welcome to the forum :thumb:

As MD says above, that is a link to all your local professional supporters, and you can (and should) check out their work in the studio section of the site, before choosing the right one for you.

Also, you never posted where abouts in scotland you are from, but Im sure there will be someone local to you in our supporters list anyway :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome abord. :wave:
Sorry cant help on paint.


----------



## Hotgogs (Feb 17, 2011)

mick said:


> Also, you never posted where abouts in scotland you are from, but Im sure there will be someone local to you in our supporters list anyway :thumb:


I'am in Fife mate


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Hotgogs said:


> I'am in Fife mate


Well in that case I know for sure there are a few pros out that way that should be able to take a look for you and advise you better :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I think Gordon is still ill so i'm not sure how Defined Details are getting on but if I was looking it would be them that would be working on my car.


----------



## superdoug (Jan 4, 2010)

There is Paul at Ultimate Shine in Markinch. There are definitely some right ups from him worth reading in the studio.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Hotgogs said:


> Hello people i'am new to dw and this is my 1st post.
> I recently bought myself a focus st in panther black, the thing is the last owner didn't really take care of the paintwork. I don't know if I should get it painted or if someone can work their magic on it and fix without major painting. Both doors have scratches and there is a supermarket scuff on the rear quarter and bumper. No dents to speak of just in need of paint correction. Does anyone have any ideas of where I should go around my area?
> Thanks


If you want to swing past my unit any time I would be more than willing to show you what could be done and if paint correction can sort the issues you have with the finish.

As always i am always fair on price.

Call me on 07951938177 if you want a chat.


----------

